# Rajah Died Suddenly Yesterday



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Rajah, my 16 year old cat, passed away yesterday. It was very sudden, when I first got to the farm he was running around playing with the kittens, then when I went back up in the strawmow 10 minutes later he was laying on the floor not moving - I went over to him and he had died. He must of had a heart attack? 

It was about a year ago I rescued him from the shelter. He was going to be put down, because of his age and condition, but I took him after they asked if I would. He nearly doubled his wieght (he was very underwieght) and acted like a kitten. He could even outrun me when I took him on walks!

Though I am honestly somewhat relieved, it was getting hard to care for him, because I had to have the strawmow completly closed up so he wouldn't jump out. That was not fair to the rest of the cats to be locked up there in the dark all the time. If I had the strawmow door/"window" open he had to be locked up, again not fair. 









March 4, 2011


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww, he was very cute tom cat.. I'm sorry for your loss.
16 years old is quite a good amount of life to live.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss. You did what you could for him and he had a happy life because of you.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Awww, such a grand old fellow. It does sound as if he had a heart attack, which was quick and he did not suffer. You have a big heart to rescue such an old fellow from a shelter and at least he had a wonderful year with you and blossomed under your good care. RIP Rajah. He was a beautiful cat with such unique coloring!


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

What a handsome guy. He seemed to have an air of authority about him. Sorry for your loss, I know it's hard.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thoughts/purrayers for you and Rajah. _I remember when you brought him home from the shelter._


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Rajah. It sounds like he led a fully and happy life and then passed peacefully, so that's a blessing.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Rajah. But he evidently had a much happier life since you rescued him.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

RIP Rajah. Thanks for giving him a home. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Rajah was such a handsome boy. I'm so sorry for your loss, but am glad to hear he spent the last year of his life with you.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a handsome boy he was, and how awesome that he had a year of great happiness with you...it's a happy cat who behaves like a kitten at age 16. May he frolic at the Bridge, and I hope your sorrow is tempered by the knowledge that you gave him such a wonderful end to his long life.

Fran


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Aw, so sorry to hear about your gorgeous boy. But he had a wonderful life with you and was a very handsome boy.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

He knew love because of you


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

You gave him a wonderful year he wouldn't have had. He was so lucky your heart was big enough for one more. Bless you. And what a gorgeous coat he had!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Rajah.That's a pretty name.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

He was absolutely gorgeous. You gave them a great last year. I'm very sorry for your loss...

I hope you're doing better, a hug for you  atback


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this. 

He looks a little like a tiger with those colors and markings. A beautiful cat indeed.


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. The pictures are beautiful!


----------

